# Spouse visa cancellation



## Used&Abused (Feb 11, 2013)

My husband entered Australia last June on temp spouse visa (subclass 309) however we broke up after a few months in October. At this time I withdrew my sponsorship and he applied for a Family Violence Visa by providing DIAC false and misleading information in an attempt to stay in Australia. I sent his case officer enough information to ensure he was not approved and no further actions have been taken as far as I am aware (he was attempting to get AVO as evidence for the visa so basing my assumption purely on the police not having had contact since November). How long does it take the DIAC to cancel his visa especially when he has tried to fraud our system. His partner visa is still in effect today and I just don't understand the timeline for these things. 
Can anyone help?


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

You might get more answers if you post this on the appropriate subforum Visas and Immigration. Good luck!


----------



## Used&Abused (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks nelly, I reposted like u said and got some answers (although not the ones I wanted to hear!)


----------

